# When should I worry about constipation in our calf?



## DOlthaus (Oct 13, 2004)

We have a 5 day old Jersey calf that has only had one BM on the 3rd day. He's taking the bottle well and took a water bottle today without a problem. Seems active just hasn't had a BM and I'm new at this so I don't know when I should be worried.

Any thoughts?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Stop the worring, the little one BM every few days. At this point all the do is drink liquids, no need to worry....Please don't over-feed...Congrats.


----------



## DOlthaus (Oct 13, 2004)

Heeyy, that looks just like my little guy! Thanks for the help. I'll stop.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Never


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Constipation in a bottle calf should be something you jump up and down and shout haleluah over! Usually, we're worried about scours with a bottle baby.


----------

